# Emma's Moro Blue MK1 TT 225 - *Update*



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Picked up my MK1 Audi TT on Tuesday and haven't stopped driving it since. Absolutely love it.

It is a Moro Blue colour with the Aniseed Yellow leather interior (great colour combination). It is an 03 plate, 1.8T 225bhp with full service history and only 80k miles. Has been well looked after. The paintwork does need attention, so i'm going to give it a front end respray and a full machine polish and touch up. Will give the interior a good clean too, really make it my own.

I have a private plate waiting to go on and i'm looking to get it on a set of coilovers so if anyone can recommend any decent TT ones please do let me know.

Can't wait to start on my project!

Quick, pre detail pic:



Emma


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Congratulations, looks fab!!! 8)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Em6x said:


> Hi All,
> Picked up my MK1 Audi TT on Tuesday and haven't stopped driving it since. Absolutely love it.
> *It is a Moro Blue.*..............................


 The only real alternative colour to Black. 

Congrats Emma. I'll keep an eye out. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Emma.
What about this reg..
http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_r ... index.html
Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all 

I've already got a reg, i've got E6 EMX which is what I had on my Arosa so will be putting it on the TT


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Moro blue club, paint the calipers yellow :wink:

You say the paint needs attention, if it's it's more than superficial rust or stone chips these cars have a 12 year paint warranty.

Doesn't include the roof rails or trim though :x :x


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Decided to get the machine polish on my Moro Blue today to see how the paint came up and although a long way to go yet, it came up surprisingly well! Not even owned the car a week yet


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome looks very tidy nice one

Rob


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love this colour 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Emma , looking good 8) can't beat a good *Moro* TT  it looks like mine when I first got it

...before the modding began :roll:

gave mine a coat of wax this morning before the rain set in


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all, yours looks great conlechi


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Spent a little bit of time today giving the TT it's first proper detail since I've owned it! Here's some pics


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice :wink:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely colour combo,can I ask how much you paid?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Welcome to the money pit :lol:

Starting to look good

John


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks lovely...I like the cream leather interior contracts too


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

A thousand welcomes. Best colour ever- here's a pic of my Moro Blue TT - ruby (It's iRONIC i know)


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all! 



gvij said:


> Lovely colour combo,can I ask how much you paid?


I paid £4k, the seller originally had the car up for £4750! Why's that?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

He probably knew the clutch was on its last legs :lol: No, joking aside, as much as i LOVE cream/light coloured leather, it's a marmite colour, so would have been putting a fair few folk off.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

t'mill said:


> He probably knew the clutch was on its last legs :lol: No, joking aside, as much as i LOVE cream/light coloured leather, it's a marmite colour, so would have been putting a fair few folk off.


Haha he had it up for sale for a while it seems but he was in no major rush to sell it as he had already bought his new car and from the look of his house and new car money wasn't an issue, hence why I think he let it go for £4k. I did my research and literally checked this car over with a magnifying glass (i'm very fussy!) It does have the typical Dash Pod fault but it doesn't seem to bad and I can live with it for now although will get it fixed in the future - I used this to my advantage to knock him down on price and the car needed an overall good clean but all that aside, mechanically it's great, full service history, all receipts of work that has been done or carried out, it drives lovely too!

The interior colour is very marmite i'll agree, a few years back I would have never even looked at a car with this interior, i'd go for black as a safe option, but then black for me is boring, this stands out and the instant I saw it, I loved it, now i've cleaned it up and started to make it my own I know i've made the right choice and most people i've shown actually love it! Plus it's not a colour combination i've come across easily, so looks to be pretty rare!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Totally agree with your colour combo. Moro blue with black leather would be like driving around in a coal put I'd walk away. But Moro with aniseed would turn my head.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Got my private reg on the TT


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Welcome to the Moro blue club, paint the calipers yellow :wink:
> 
> You say the paint needs attention, if it's it's more than superficial rust or stone chips these cars have a 12 year paint warranty.
> 
> Doesn't include the roof rails or trim though :x :x


Hi Brian this is interesting, I noticed a couple rust bits on the edge of my front wheel arches. Would these qualify for a warranty rework from Audi even though it doesnt have a full Audi history?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the world of "Nah, I need more"!!!

Here is my baby after a few mods.
BEFORE

NOW

BEFORE

NOW

BEFORE

NOW


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Moro blue club, paint the calipers yellow :wink:
> ...


Would be interested in knowing this also as I have a couple of tiny rust patches on one of my arches, was just going to get it resprayed but if it still falls under warranty? Mine doesn't have full Audi history either!

Merlin C, yours looks great, I can see this all becoming very addictive. Already looking at coilovers, dump valves and remaps!


----------



## ttibbo (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to the Moro Blues!!

Ive hade mine a week so far. Just had it mapped & now getting to installing my 007 & the detailing! Sadly the rain is horrible!

Heres mine in a pre-fettle pic!


----------



## ttibbo (Oct 8, 2013)

Merlin C,

Loving the steering wheel!!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving all of these Moro Blue's, can' wait to start detailing mine. Going to be giving it a full machine polish and front end respray but this winter weather is delaying me a little bit. I'm also looking at remaps and 007 DV.

This is going to become very addictive.... and expensive!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Em6x said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


I think for it to qualify under the Audi paint warranty scheme the corrosion has to come from underneath the paint. If the corrosion is on the edges of the wheel arches they'll just say it is down to stone chips. I'm not sure if a regular paint inspection doesn't have to be done during the service too.

I can't swear to any of the above but I seem to recall something along those lines form other forum members who've tried to get paintwork done under warranty.

Might be worth a call to your local Audi dealer.


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

No wonder your chuffed, its a lovely looking motor. Enjoy. 
Cheers Gav


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Fully two pages in and noone's asked for her photo yet. What is this place coming to?


----------



## k19rks (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks awesome - love mora blue


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 14, 2013)

lovely em i picked mine up the other night i love it . Gonna detail mine before winter is hear


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Fully two pages in and noone's asked for her photo yet. What is this place coming to?


 :lol:


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

So, took Arnie the TT into Audi on Monday for his Coilpack recall, received great service from Audi and all has been replaced. They did a free 'health' check whilst the car was there too and the car is pretty good mechanical condition. The car is due a cambelt change next year which I was aware of when I bought it, the wheel alignment is slightly out but this is something I will be doing when I lower the car anyways and the rear anti roll bar is slightly worn but nothing major so i'm happy.

After I got the car back on Monday I decided to treat the windows with the G-Techniq Glass Sealant kit. - Absoutely amazing stuff, hardly need to use the wipers when driving and the water just beads off - no more smearing. Definitely recommended!

Beading nicely this morning:


I still need to spend time on the paint and correcting that but with Christmas coming up and rubbish weather there's no major rush - i'm just enjoying driving it for now!

Will leave you with a cheeky pic!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

That is a lovely colour combination

As for your roll bar situation put the Golf 4Motion one on for a cheap and worth while upgrade
Rear (16mm) 1J0 511 409 J - Bush 1JO 511 327 B

Get the badges off the rear for the smooooooothe look


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Do like the pressed plate on the Moro Blue. _My second 'favouritest' colour! _


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Get a patch for the reverse light, someone on here sold them. Makes it all red at the back and makes a massive difference.

I also carbon wrapped my valence. It's subtle because the car is so dark but I like it. I was going for a QS rear valence but I was parked behind a Moro 225 with a v6 valence the other day and I have to say I don't like it :?. 
I've saw the qs one on a red TT and it looked awesome but just looked cheap on the moro.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> I've seen the qs one on a red TT and it looked awesome


Like this:



IMO Moro is too dark to bother, when I sold my TT and put the red Valance back on I actually preferred it, just looked cleaner particularly without the badges


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jbell said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the qs one on a red TT and it looked awesome
> ...


Yea, I like that. But like you said on tube Moro blue tt it just didn't work. It looked cheap and plastic. The matt carbon wrap stands out more than the black valence. Both are difficult to see any further away than 15ft.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Get a patch for the reverse light, someone on here sold them. Makes it all red at the back and makes a massive difference.
> 
> I also carbon wrapped my valence. It's subtle because the car is so dark but I like it. I was going for a QS rear valence but I was parked behind a Moro 225 with a v6 valence the other day and I have to say I don't like it :?.
> I've saw the qs one on a red TT and it looked awesome but just looked cheap on the moro.


Does the patch for the reverse light fade at all? Only reason I ask is that with my Arosa I took the orange tint out for the indicators and sprayed inside the light with red tint spray to give it an all red look, I never sprayed the reverse light but If I was to then I would have sprayed that from inside with red tint spray too, but it might just be easier buying this patch for the TT!

Here's what I did to the Arosa's lights. Left is before and right is after:


I was also looking at getting a V6 valance but as you said there probably wouldn't be any point cause of the Moro being quite a dark colour!

Emma


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gone Ape said:


> Fully two pages in and noone's asked for her photo yet. What is this place coming to?


 Like the blue pumps Emma.
_Does that count as the pic of yourself? _ :lol:


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Feeling abit cold this morning!


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Old pic now but here is my blue with v6 valance


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

The patches dont fade, best mod you can do for £3.50 delivered 8)


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I'm a french addict to TT but don't like frogs... ^_^

I love this color, this is why I have one:



















This year she'll get a new painting, some osir & DMC stuff...

Have a nice ride Emma!


----------



## auditommy (Oct 31, 2013)

My TT225.


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

A local Moro TT owner, I'm only down the road in Chippenham. 
Get de-badging....


Or stuck with the hoops...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving these Moro's! Shane yours is lovely! I need to debadged mine I know, was planning too when I machine the car but haven't had chance yet, need to spend some time on the paint work!


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Em6x said:


> Loving these Moro's! Shane yours is lovely! I need to debadged mine I know, was planning too when I machine the car but haven't had chance yet, need to spend some time on the paint work!


Thanks  not looking so lovely at the moment though, overdue a good polish! As soon as the weather picks up she will be getting some TLC! 
Moro looks so good polished! Seats need some attention to get them looking anything like yours, mine are looking rather yellow :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely colour combo!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

An excuse to post a Moro Pic?

Yes please :wink:


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

look at us lads showing off are blue beauty's to the lady 
Peacocking haha.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

All red rears!  just need to de-badge the rear now...


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine wot I drive...


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Em6x said:


> All red rears!  just need to de-badge the rear now...


Where do you get the red stickers??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Old pic now but here is my blue with v6 valance


Yea, I don't like it on a dark colour. Each to own.

Here's my DIY carbon wrapped one, it's dark so a crappy photo on my phone, sorry :?


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Fitted my new Cree side lights today, think they look great..



Also gave the car a little pamper, just need the weather to get better now so I can work on the paintwork!



Emma


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pcrepairmandan said:


> look at us lads showing off are blue beauty's to the lady
> Peacocking haha.


Another Moro Peacock..

Steve


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Any excuse for a pic 



















And don't remove the rings from the back. I think they make an Audi...... an Audi and should be tampered with


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Italian trip 2010..

Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Look at all these Moro's!!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

My god..a girl makes a progress thread and every man posts his if its the same colour..lol!

Looking good. Love the colour combo. De-badge but leave the rings imo.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TomQS said:


> ....every man posts his if its the same colour..


Must be some sort of TT mating call!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

TomQS said:


> My god..a girl makes a progress thread and every man posts his if its the same colour..lol!
> 
> Looking good. Love the colour combo. De-badge but leave the rings imo.


Haha, I can imagine going to a meet in the near future and i'll park up in the corner and all the Moro Blue's will end up parking next to me.. Must be a Moro Blue TT thing....

Yeah i'll be keeping the rings but just getting rid of the TT and Quattro badge and then i'll leave the rings and the quattro badge on the front still


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Italian trip 2010..
> 
> Steve


Emma our Steve loves his moro blue so much, he keeps it safely under wraps.. :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Italian trip 2010..
> ...


I think it will be time for a change in 2014 once UDs, RR & Swiss Trip are out of the way, but I will be trying to go all GT Touring decals alla Gumball for the early part of the year.
Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you show your TT inside at UD? I'll be interested to see how the Moro Blue looks under those harsh UD lights. I used to show my Black Arosa inside at UD and those lights aren't forgiving, even though I had a full respray on the car haha! Not going to OTT with the TT but I still couldn't go for a light coloured car, I just love the reflection on dark coloured cars, that's why I went for the Moro, wanted something different to black but still able to produce a good shine!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Em6x said:


> Do you show your TT inside at UD? I'll be interested to see how the Moro Blue looks under those harsh UD lights. I used to show my Black Arosa inside at UD and those lights aren't forgiving, even though I had a full respray on the car haha! Not going to OTT with the TT but I still couldn't go for a light coloured car, I just love the reflection on dark coloured cars, that's why I went for the Moro, wanted something different to black but still able to produce a good shine!


My TT has 190k on it and the Moro has suffered somewhat, hence the wrap refreshed things.
Here she is at UDs 2012 with her wrap on.

Here she is 2014 waiting for the Gumball touch.

Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Another early morning shot of my cold TT!


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Car looks awesome!

And Moro blue looks lovely!! Definitely consider this, sadly don't own a TT yet but hopefully very soon


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

MattG90 said:


> Car looks awesome!
> 
> And Moro blue looks lovely!! Definitely consider this, sadly don't own a TT yet but hopefully very soon


Biased but Moro looks the best in coupe or roadster...get one quickly!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally De-Badged the rear, so I've taken off the quattro & TT badge but left the Audi badge. I think it looks smart with the all red rear lights too!

I've also ordered a set of clear side repeaters as mine are cloudy & hazy and I will soon be getting the TT lowered hopefully, can't wait!

Few pics of it de-badged...







Emma


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Looking good Emma 8)

Took the rings off my Moro as well for a completely naked ass


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Love how that looks, I always thought I liked it when the rings were off but the Quattro and/or s-line remained.. Hmmm.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Loving your rear end Emma, looks great ! :wink:

Stunning example of a Coupe !!!


----------



## antguest1983 (Dec 16, 2013)

Great car! When we meeting for a spin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine at AIPT5 - not de-badged (yet!), but looking at Emma's rear is persuading me to go that way&#8230; 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mine at AIPT5 - not de-badged (yet!), but looking at Emma's rear is persuading me to go that way&#8230; 8)


Do it Bart, just think of it as a weight saving... :wink:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Mine at AIPT5 - not de-badged (yet!), but looking at Emma's rear is persuading me to go that way&#8230; 8)
> ...


Well, if you put it like that, I guess it would save on sprung mass at the back [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, must admit, E6EMX does have a lovely rear end now!

Can't wait for next plans to get underway 

Emma


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

You have convinced me to do mine, suppose the worst that can happen is I don't like it and stick them back on


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

You'll love it Brian, I can't stop staring at my rear end, I think it looks great haha. Simple but effective change. This TT is growing more and more on me each day, i'm starting to not worry about how much money on fuel I spend as when it looks that good, it's worth it!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Em6x said:


> You'll love it Brian, I can't stop staring at my rear end, I think it looks great haha. Simple but effective change. This TT is growing more and more on me each day, i'm starting to not worry about how much money on fuel I spend as when it looks that good, it's worth it!


I try not to think about what I spend :lol:

Then I look at my PayPal account transaction history 

Worth it though.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes I know this feeling, I keep ordering little bits and bobs. I did this with my old car and promised myself i'd stop, but I can't. Eeek!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfect.

Lol at even more "men" posting their cars in your thread.


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

TomQS said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Lol at even more "men" posting their cars in your thread.


I would post one of my Moro Blue, but it's previous owner has already!

Looks great though Emma, the reverse light sticker and debadging really tidy up the rear, can't believe how good it looks for such simple mods!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I do love a smooth bottom


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Em6x said:


> Yes I know this feeling, I keep ordering little bits and bobs. I did this with my old car and promised myself i'd stop, but I can't. Eeek!


Yep, just ordered a dipstick cover from oldguy  .


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhhh i am starting to come round to the full rear end de-badge.
Could be on the cards for my girl.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Ohhhh i am starting to come round to the full rear end de-badge.
> Could be on the cards for my girl.


Nooo not the rings


----------



## Keithy13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks great, same colour as mine. Only I need to do some work on the alloys.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

What have I started! haha i'm not sure about removing the rings? Hhmmm


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

Loving the Moro Blue!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Em6x said:


> What have I started! haha i'm not sure about removing the rings? Hhmmm


I would remove them, did it on both of mine and felt it made the back end appear wider... which is a good thing !


----------



## de coco (Dec 27, 2013)

Loving the car so far Emma, Nice too see your keeping it as clean as your Arosa ...

I'll be honest I wasn't the biggest fan of Moro blue, It was probably my second least favourite colour of TT's, but this thread has completely changed that. I love it! I know the interior is marmite to most but the colour works so well with the moro imo. Will you be hitting UD this year?

Loving the progress so far.


----------



## wozzajones (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful car Emma  and its given Me a few good ideas for my TT.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

The Gachet said:


> Em6x said:
> 
> 
> > What have I started! haha i'm not sure about removing the rings? Hhmmm
> ...


Haha, maybe i'll do it when the car is lowered and looking a little less standard


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

de coco said:


> Loving the car so far Emma, Nice too see your keeping it as clean as your Arosa ...
> 
> I'll be honest I wasn't the biggest fan of Moro blue, It was probably my second least favourite colour of TT's, but this thread has completely changed that. I love it! I know the interior is marmite to most but the colour works so well with the moro imo. Will you be hitting UD this year?
> 
> Loving the progress so far.


Thank you  Before I started looking for TT's I used to hate tan leather interior, but when I saw this TT I just loved it, and knew I had to follow my instinct, plus I like to be different! (although have noticed a few Moro's with the Ani yellow leather on here!)

Possibly hitting UD, not sure yet, will be strange not having a car to show!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

wozzajones said:


> Beautiful car Emma  and its given Me a few good ideas for my TT.


Thank you!


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

My moro TT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevotc (Feb 22, 2014)

Yet another great thread that I've just read through.

I will now now go away and scan Autotrader, Pistonheads, eBay and everywhere else that sells cars for a nice TT...


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Stevo!

I've put my new side repeaters on, simple change but so much cleaner!

Old vs New.










And just another cheeky pic of the back end!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice clean rear Emma


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha thank you! 

I'm on the look out for a set of aero dynamic wipers from the later models as I hate my retro fit bosch ones, too bulky for me haha so if anyone comes across a pair, either used or brand new please do let me know. I'm watching a set on ebay for RHD but they are from Germany and will work out at about £100!

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rear wheels look a little tucked..
steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Rear wheels look a little tucked..
> steve


Too tucked for my liking anyways, need to get it lowered, sort the camber out (car is in need of a wheel alignment anyways but will wait until it's lowered) and space the wheels out....

Took some photos today seeing as it's clean and I always seem to take photo's on my drive!





































Emma


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Well progress is slow with the TT at the moment, just want to get it lowered and sort the paint work out and do engine mods but decided to book a holiday and do other activties instead haha, planning to keep the TT for a while though so i'm sure there will be progress in time 

Emissions light is on at the moment so i'm sorting that out, only needs a engine new coolant temperature sensor and i'm looking at doing the WAK box mod soon and other little things.

Also hoping to get to a few shows this year too although i've taken abit of a back seat!

Emma


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Any top-tips on how to de-badge effectively?

Mike.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

sallyday10 said:


> Any top-tips on how to de-badge effectively?
> 
> Mike.


I used Dental Floss & a hair dryer and just took my time with it. Afterwards I polished the paint up with Swirl Remover by hand and then when I had time just ran a machine polisher over it


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I must say I do like a clean bum, done it to the TT the Golf and the A3. hot water dental floss and patience, then WD40 to remove any residue sticky stuff.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good Emma! 
Must say It's on my to do list


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Lovely car, maybe bring mine round for a clean sometime; thanks 

Richard


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Manor Farm pub

Just around the corner from Asda - I lived-in HIghwoods back in the day and the Manor Farm was at the bottom of my garden. Loads of TTs in Swindon.

Often get back there, so if you see a Avus V6 knocking around wave and flash!! 

Anthony


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

alexi7 said:


> I must say I do like a clean bum, done it to the TT the Golf and the A3. hot water dental floss and patience, then WD40 to remove any residue sticky stuff.


Completely agree, I forgot the WD40 part, I also used that to remove the sticky stuff as it was all I had in the garage haha


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Lamb's TT said:


> Looks good Emma!
> Must say It's on my to do list


Thanks dude, yes definitely do, looks so much cleaner


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

MO-TT said:


> Lovely car, maybe bring mine round for a clean sometime; thanks
> 
> Richard


Haha, are you local?


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Slackadder said:


> Manor Farm pub
> 
> Just around the corner from Asda - I lived-in HIghwoods back in the day and the Manor Farm was at the bottom of my garden. Loads of TTs in Swindon.
> 
> ...


Oh lovely! Yes i'm sure I will, make sure you flash too!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll stick with my black beauty, even though she won't be black for much longer


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Em6x said:


> MO-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car, maybe bring mine round for a clean sometime; thanks
> ...


Probably not  scotland! Haha

Richard


----------



## smallalex (Apr 10, 2014)

Lovely colour emma whats it like for keeping clean ?


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

MO-TT said:


> Em6x said:
> 
> 
> > MO-TT said:
> ...


Yeah maybe abit too far for a "spring" clean


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

smallalex said:


> Lovely colour emma whats it like for keeping clean ?


A pain in the bum, looks rubbish when it's dirty!  When it's clean though, looks stunning! Here's to the summer weather... (hopefully!)


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Moro is such a lovely colour.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely car


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I'll stick with my black beauty, even though she won't be black for much longer


Sure this was following me through hawarden the other morning! I was in a black coupe! Looks well


----------



## Dibdub1 (May 5, 2013)

Just read through the whole thread!

I'm currently in the process of saving for a TT and Moro blue is currently the top of my list for colour choice, closely followed by black ha!

Look forward to seeing you get this thing closer to the hard stuff!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Dibdub1 said:


> Just read through the whole thread!
> 
> I'm currently in the process of saving for a TT and Moro blue is currently the top of my list for colour choice, closely followed by black ha!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you get this thing closer to the hard stuff!


Thank you 

Fitted the new coolant sensor now and jobs a good un, no problem since


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I love my Moro Blue, the best colour, I have grey leather inside with grey carpet and it goes well together


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is my baby after a good wash and polish, note I have had the spoiler extension professionally resprayed Moro blue rather than the original black I sprayed it, looks way better IMO!!  8)


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

Enjoyed reading through this thread and gave me inspiration for my very own Moro!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally managed to grab myself a set of Facelift aero dynamic wiper arms for the TT! They're 2nd hand from a breaking TT, but look in top condition and should arrive in the post early next week! All for a bargain price of £20 too! I guess the wait and searching did pay off!


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

NWDSdaz said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stick with my black beauty, even though she won't be black for much longer
> ...


Black TT with bbs LM,s (I think) rims?
Seen you about if so

Look out for the olive green TT


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

So I haven't really had any updates for a little while, hence being abit quiet on here lately. I've been busy with work and all sorts so the TT hasn't had much love.... However just a little update....

I was messed around with the TT Facelift Aero Wiper arms, but I have now sourced another set, brand new and fitted them at the weekend, will take a pic this week as they look so good on, definitely looks more subtle & smooth.

The car is also going in for a front end respray in November along with a back bumper respray and a full machine polish, very excited!

Next on the list will be lowering springs and an alloy wheel refurb then hopefully a re-map following at some point next year.

Here is an updated photo for now 










Emma


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tiTTies always look good from 20ft away..and its the owners that know where the work needs doing.
Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> tiTTies always look good from 20ft away..and its the owners that know where the work needs doing.
> Steve


Certainly do, i'm not happy with the paintwork at all, but I am very fussy!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Em6x said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > tiTTies always look good from 20ft away..and its the owners that know where the work needs doing.
> ...


Could of got her wrapped..
Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Em6x said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Could be a possibility in the future, but for now a cheeky paint job will do, the other half is a painter so it helps lol


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

did you get the car first then the other half  :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Only good if he does cars and not portraits.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

merlin c said:


> did you get the car first then the other half  :roll:


Haha, damn how did you know? :lol:


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Only good if he does cars and not portraits.. :lol:
> Steve


Well, as far as I know it's only cars.... watch this space :wink:


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Car looks lovely 8) 
do you have a pic of wiper arms fitted?


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

spen said:


> Car looks lovely 8)
> do you have a pic of wiper arms fitted?


Not yet, ended up having a busy week but will get one this weekend


----------



## Gordi (Jul 18, 2013)

Em6x said:


> So I haven't really had any updates for a little while, hence being abit quiet on here lately. I've been busy with work and all sorts so the TT hasn't had much love.... However just a little update....
> 
> I was messed around with the TT Facelift Aero Wiper arms, but I have now sourced another set, brand new and fitted them at the weekend, will take a pic this week as they look so good on, definitely looks more subtle & smooth.
> 
> ...


looks good :mrgreen:


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Gordi said:


> Em6x said:
> 
> 
> > So I haven't really had any updates for a little while, hence being abit quiet on here lately. I've been busy with work and all sorts so the TT hasn't had much love.... However just a little update....
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Gordi (Jul 18, 2013)

get coilovers :twisted:


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Excuse the dirty car but here's a pic with the wipers fitted! Looks so much smoother


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Still looks good emma!

J
xx


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes them wipers look the dogs b's. Are they mk1 items then. Very nice :wink: 8)


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Still looks good emma!
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks chick!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

spen said:


> Yes them wipers look the dogs b's. Are they mk1 items then. Very nice :wink: 8)


Yeah they are the genuine MK1 Wiper Arms from the 04 plate onwards models.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

So the TT went in for some bodywork last week, got him back on Saturday! 

I had the front end resprayed, the rear bumper resprayed and a full machine polish. Looks like a new car! Just need to get a new drivers side rear light as mine is cracked and I still need to get the car on some lowering springs....

Here's a couple of photos for now


----------

